# May Hunt & Field Training



## Claudia M

YAYAY - we got to train two days in a row. It was a nice weekend. Started again with a water double with Rose and Darcy and a couple singles for Belle. Then we moved to a 140 yrd land to water to land. The second land was a bit treacherous. Lots of ground hog holes all over the place.


----------



## hollyk

Winter earn her third Master pass today. 
The first series was a little messy but her handler showed up this weekend and got her to the 2nd series. She pinned the next 6 marks and even lined the water blind today.
The judges were very complimentary of her work and told me she was a pleasure to judge.

Last weekend we were up in Canada and ran a couple of Master tests. She came home with one CKC pass and a handler determined not to make any mistakes this weekend.


----------



## Claudia M

Here is Darcy on the same run


----------



## Vhuynh2

Yaaaay Winter and Holly!!! Huge congratulations!!


----------



## gdgli

Congratulations hollyk.


----------



## hollyk

Here's our 1st series.
The grass is about mid thigh high right now. Middle bird 1st a bit over 60 yards, then left maybe 30 yards, last bird was the flier about 35 yards angled back, two blinds and an honor. Straight forward instructions, run the marks, pick up your blinds in any order and move to honor.
Winter picked up the flier, I wanted the left bird but she wanted the middle bird. I sent her for middle bird with a loud "Winter", as she went passed the left bird her nose swung her over to it and she pickup the left bird. Lined up again for the middle bird and sent her hard. Good initial line but then was fading toward old flier fall. I whistled and casted toward middle mark and she picked it up. I chose to pick up left blind first, she did a nice job of carrying her line pass the old fall. Right blind was a bit of a mess. It was placed on the crest of a little hill and I blew a lot of whistles to get her there. Cast right and they were drawn to the flier, cast left the middle bird. A lot of dogs had similar blinds to Winter including very experienced dogs. I walked this blind later and I still don't understand why it was so hard. 
We got though it and we're called back to the 2nd, 23 to start 13 called back.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Yay Holly and Winter!!!!


----------



## hollyk

2nd Series
Water triple with a walk up and a blind. 
Marks were straight forward. The blind had about 25 yards of land before they entered the water so after they hit the water you could move up about 15 yards to a set of ribbons in the grass to handle your dog. No flier in this series.
Winter sat when she heard the bird go up on the walk up and was steady through her marks. She _stepped_ on all three birds. Her intial line for the water blind faded to the old fall and I sat her before she entered the water. I had to stop her again and cast her away from the old fall once I moved up to the ribbons and could see her in the water. Two more whistles to get her passed the point and she picked up the blind. 
9 of 13 dogs moved to the 3rd.


----------



## hollyk

3rd series.
Water triple with blind.
The 1st and 2nd marks were considered over/ under marks by the gallery. Mark 1 was under the arc of Mark 2. 3rd mark was a flier. The blind and AOF of 1st mark were very tight.
Instructions, pick up marks and challenge the line to the blind.

Winter smoked it, pinned marks and lined the blind.
The judges were very complimentary of her work. She also pick up quite a few fans in the gallery. 
6 dogs earned ribbons for a pass rate of around 26%.

Yes, there were a total of 4 blinds in this MH test.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

congratulations Holly!


----------



## Claudia M

Congrats Holly & Winter!


----------



## TrailDogs

Congratulations on your MH pass, it sounds like the two of you did a very nice job.


----------



## Vhuynh2

We were at our HRC's training day yesterday and I wanted to run the Finished setup but wasn't sure about the water blind. I didn't have a chance to look at it or watch the other dogs run beforehand, so I asked my friend what he thought. After he watched several dogs, he told me not to run the blind because Molly probably would not be able to do it. Well, you know what that means to a stubborn person -- I had to do it now. Of course I felt that my chance of success was greater than of failure or I wouldn't have attempted it. I did have another friend hide by the blind if things went south. Molly ended up stomping it! I was so proud of her. The blind looked really simple -- it was just across the pond and up a steep hill. The issue was the cover on the other side of the pond -- I could not see Molly in that grass at all, you could only see the grass moving. A lot of people lost control of their much more experienced dogs in that cover. 

Today, I went out to recreate the senior water setup from last weekend. I thought the water blind was a really tough one -- it was a shoreline blind and the bank was a gradual one so it was very wet and muddy. Molly doesn't like mud so I really couldn't even line her up for this blind because she wouldn't sit in it. Running the bank obviously wasn't the answer, but when she got into swimming water, she went too out too wide. It was so hard to line her up just right. But I guess we had partial success -- she didn't run land and she swam some but she also ran in the running water and I really have no idea if that counts as staying in the water, but I decided to just leave it at that.


----------



## Alaska7133

Holly,
Thanks for taking the time to provide those photos, diagrams and descriptions. You will make a great judge! It does help those of us hoping to get to master someday.

Just got back in town after a trip to Tennessee at a Bill Hillmann Water Fundamentals seminar. Bill's way is a bit different, but definitely interesting. Mostly goldens, flat coats, curly coats, and just a couple of labs. Mostly women, I think I counted men on one hand. 2 days of seminar, then 1 day of training. Lots of set ups. Lots of warm water! We weren't ready for this level yet, but it really helped us see where we are headed. There was one other forum member there, hopefully she will chime in! I think we'll be headed for senior this summer and hoping to get Lucy there without loosing my mind. We ran the senior land series and no problem except for the blind was a little rough. The water series we need to work on some cheating singles, then we'll be fine, except for the water blind. Just more training. I can say the water is colder but nicer up here. I will no longer complain about our water quality up here.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

ha ha ha, Stacey that makes me giggle. yep, Katniss is goopy after working water..that is definitely why I bathe her only in dial and vinegar.


----------



## Claudia M

Alaska7133 said:


> Holly,
> Thanks for taking the time to provide those photos, diagrams and descriptions. You will make a great judge! It does help those of us hoping to get to master someday.
> 
> Just got back in town after a trip to Tennessee at a Bill Hillmann Water Fundamentals seminar. Bill's way is a bit different, but definitely interesting. Mostly goldens, flat coats, curly coats, and just a couple of labs. Mostly women, I think I counted men on one hand. 2 days of seminar, then 1 day of training. Lots of set ups. Lots of warm water! We weren't ready for this level yet, but it really helped us see where we are headed. There was one other forum member there, hopefully she will chime in! I think we'll be headed for senior this summer and hoping to get Lucy there without loosing my mind. We ran the senior land series and no problem except for the blind was a little rough. The water series we need to work on some cheating singles, then we'll be fine, except for the water blind. Just more training. I can say the water is colder but nicer up here. I will no longer complain about our water quality up here.


hahaha not sure how the water is down there but certainly not very clean here. I sure hope to see the GRF member soon and learn all about the seminar. I like the Hillman FB and You tube training videos. IMHO, no matter how many books and videos you see it does not compare with outdoor training.


----------



## Alaska7133

Water was warm! I can say that much. Lucy was in heaven. Lots of very nice goldens at the seminar.


----------



## hotel4dogs

This is just ridiculous.
Three weeks ago we didn't go to Dan's due to tornadoes/heavy storms/hail in the area.
Two weeks ago we did go, it was 44 degrees and windy, Tito was shivering riding in the back of the 4 wheeler.
Last week we didn't go because Tito was off on a conjugal weekend.
This week....it's supposed to be 87 degrees today!!! Seriously? From 44 to 87 in 14 days. This is just ridiculous, but typical of Chicago area weather.
Not sure how much we'll get done today, especially since he's not really hardened off to the heat yet.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I used to be a huge fan of that....until I found out it washed off the tick protection. Dunno if that's an issue in your area, but it is here. It's what the manufacturers of the spot-on tick products recommend if your dog has a reaction and you need to wash the product off of them.



MillionsofPeaches said:


> ha ha ha, Stacey that makes me giggle. yep, Katniss is goopy after working water..that is definitely why I bathe her only in dial and vinegar.


----------



## Claudia M

Map of ticks and diseases ? dogs and ticks

Maybe most have already seen this map but I thought it would be good to post it here as well.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

yeah we do have a big tick issue here but I don't use tick protector, I use this vinegar and it works wonders. So far it seems to repel the ticks from latching. So I will find ticks crawling on their fur but not attaching to them. I know that some people put apple cider vinegar in their meals and that is supposed to do the same thing so I wonder if that is why the bathing in it works? I know they always smell like vinegar, but I like it!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Today was one of Katniss' worst training days on water blinds. She just fought me and fought me on shoreline blinds. It was terrible. I put her up for awhile and took Proof out. Did some in and out water marks for him which he's never done before. He did awesome! So proud of him! He is starting to come back now to me so that is also a win. Now it isn't perfect but I'm just glad he is coming to me in the vicinity, ha ha. I got Kat back out and moved to a different pond and did the same concept but different pond and she did much better and by the end she was taking straight lines. Ugh. don't work her for a week and this is what I get. It is just crazy at the end of the school year with all the kids' stuff (real kids) and our house is closing so I've had appointments to fix stuff or check stuff out my butt. 
One thing I wonder about is that the shoreline blind that she suffered so badly on was a huge pond, like a lake and I wonder if the expanse made her hesitant? Probably not, she was just being a butthead...such is life.


----------



## hotel4dogs

We had a rough day today, too.
I had observed the last time we were out, 2 weeks ago, that Tito really fades badly with the wind when he's on a big swim. Saw it again today. We had a 25 mph constant crosswind on the big pond, little whitecaps. We did some blinds and marks across the pond, with angle entries and exits (Dan calls them "big boy blinds"), some in-and-out but most not. Did 6 of them, the shortest being 85 yards, the longest just over 120 yards (on the rangefinder). Tito really had a tough time with it, the wind was pushing him way off the line, despite the fact that he KNEW where the bumper was on the opposite shore. He needs some serious practice with this. It's hard to set up to practice, though, because we can't rely on it being that windy! But he was NOT having fun with it, and was coming back so slowly I would have sworn he was treading water. It was a LONG drill. 
He did, however, do a great job on land. Set up a triple, fired the birds off left-right-center. At least that was the plan, but the 3rd bird didn't fire. So it ended up being a double. Re-set the 3rd bird, ran it as a single.
Then sent him on a blind between 2 of the marks. He would have lined it. Had there been a bird out there :doh::doh: . After casting him back and forth, back and forth, back and forth, we realized there was no bird. Dan ran out and gave him a bird. Poor Tito. 
The next blind was between the other 2 marks, and he did fine with that one, since we had remembered to put a bird there. The third and final blind was up a hill, through a couple of cover changes, about 110 yards out, and he lined it. So at least we did end on a positive note.


----------



## Alaska7133

Found a tick on Lucy this morning. It was still alive. We took it off and put it in alcohol. Dang I haven't seen one since I was a kid growing up in the Midwest. DH groused that maybe I might have some in my clothes that I came home with. He wondered if the laundry would kill them or not. I have no idea, but I did wash everything as soon as I got home from TN. I did treat Lucy before we leave with that flea and tick stuff and a heartworm pill. Poor dogs...

Off to a obedience trial this weekend with a picnic hunt test in the afternoon on Saturday. 

Learned last weekend a lot more about walkout blinds. I had always done them with Lucy, usually combining them with a mark. Bill Hillmann uses them almost exclusively for training blinds. Visit his YouTube channel to see how he does them. So I think I'll be revisiting them on walks more often.


----------



## Claudia M

Stacey, it normally takes 24 hours from the time the tick *bites* until they can transmit any disease. I honestly do not know if the dryer has enough heat to kill the ticks. Any tick I find I roll in toilet paper and burn them or at the cabin, put in a metal plate and burn them.


----------



## Claudia M

Wow did all three of my dogs show me the paw today. Actually all four paws and the tail. To their defense (which is nothing but a poor excuse) the training was not until 2pm and they played in the back yard before the training, went crazy about the freshly mowed grass, the older girls had the lepto the day before. 

Actually all dogs were off today. Oh well, at least we got to go out and have some time together. Kai did pretty good!


----------



## Alaska7133

Wonderful training yesterday! We used ducks. Oh my gosh was a difference for blinds when a real duck is out there not a pile of old bumpers. Lucy's a bird dog all the way. We also ran some tracking exercises for NAHRA. She just has such a great time hunting those ducks up. Never looses where they are. 

Now we have to put in serious water time as often as possible between now and the first test next month. I really want to run a water blind. Lucy doesn't handle well on water (or land). Need to keep training every day.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

you can do it, Stacey!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Today was NOTHING! Do you see that? NOTHING! And it was so wonderful, let me tell you. For the last 9 months all I've done is train or feel guilty if I don't train, I mean I really put a lot of pressure on myself. Even if we don't go out to train in a field, I will still do something around the house out of stress that they need to be worked. Today all the stress of senior is OFF MY SHOULDERS!! Woot woot. 
Of course now I think, I'll work for seasoned this fall to give me a goal and to keep working on Katniss getting better and straighter and all that so in a couple years we can try for Master and I want Proof ready for something fun this fall. But today, it was great!! yay!


----------



## goodog

Out at Weyers Cave with Claudiam on Sat. Working on H20 singles for next Sun's WC. The pond was sent with decoys for dogs training for a Q. He swam by one but his leg got caught in it's mooring. Scared me a first. He kept swimming- w the decoy and its mooring on his back. Persistent guy. 1 of the fella's in the blind got him untangled --swam back uneventfully with a real duck in tow. 

He love the water. Always seems to be the place that causes problems. We are lucky that isn't a big problem for him although---lots to learn.


----------



## gdgli

Tough couple of weeks. I had hand surgery 2 weeks ago. And my computer was broken, well Thor ate through the monitor AC adapter cord and I had to get a new one.

Anyway, I will be training this weekend and I get to use my new remote winger. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## K9-Design

Was at a 4 day show last week (Thurs. thru Sunday) and actually arrived Tuesday night -- so gone a long time. However I got in some GREAT field training every day because I discovered a fantastic pond on the show grounds!!!! How I've missed this before, I have no idea. The pond was roughly shaped like an old dial phone handle, with a long narrow channel separating two larger ends. The channel itself was about 35 yards wide and 100 yards long, and the ends about 80 yards in diameter. How have I never found this!!!! Perfectly manicured shores and clear as a bell water. Anyways Bally has been running water blinds for about a month now but we've only trained in two different pieces of water. I trained water blinds with him every day last week after he showed, and there was an amazing improvement from the first day to the last. On the last day I ran him all the way across the larger end of the pond, about 80 yards of swimming, and the bumper was maybe 20 yards up off the shore. He did it in two whistles. VERY pleased with his progress!


----------



## Vhuynh2

I have not trained much lately. I had planned to go out yesterday but ended up going to look at a house, and it's going to rain today and tomorrow. (By the way, is it crazy to consider the commute to training grounds as a factor when buying a home?)

Molly has started bugging me at the line if I spend more than 2 seconds lining her up for a blind. She gets very fidgety and won't stay still, looks up at me, and tries to break. Once, she broke 3 times while I was trying to line her up. There's a lot of nervous energy coming from her. My trainer suggested confidence building drills but I think I'm also going to go back to memory and sight blinds for a bit. Another thing is that she started to pop on the first send on a blind. She pops exactly where I would stop her if she had taken a bad line. It has been hard for me to correct because her timing is so good on her pop that she pops half a second before I was about to blow the sit whistle anyway. So I have been reinforcing the pop. My brain doesn't work quickly enough to be able to switch from blowing the whistle to yelling back in half a second.

I worked a shoreline blind last week that I had run before so it was pretty much a memory blind. At one point she started to go towards shore and I whistled but she didn't stop and she ended up behind a big clump of tall grass and I couldn't see her. I thought for sure she must have banked. I walked over until I could see her and there she was, waiting patiently in the pond with water up to her chest, just off the shore. She was probably giving me major stink eye but I was too proud of her to see it.


----------



## FTGoldens

Vhuynh2 said:


> (By the way, is it crazy to consider the commute to training grounds as a factor when buying a home?)


Absolutely not!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

ha ha, nope I am was happy to move ten minutes closer to Lincolnton, GA where there is a lot of good grounds.. Not to mention I bought a house with TWO garages to house our crap in one of them!

That happened to me on Sunday, I blew a whistle and Kat ended up stopping right behind a big bush and couldn't see me..errr....


----------



## Vhuynh2

MillionsofPeaches said:


> ha ha, nope I am was happy to move ten minutes closer to Lincolnton, GA where there is a lot of good grounds.. Not to mention I bought a house with TWO garages to house our crap in one of them!
> 
> That happened to me on Sunday, I blew a whistle and Kat ended up stopping right behind a big bush and couldn't see me..errr....



Glad to know I'm not the only one.  I have NOT mentioned this to non-dog people, though.


----------



## FTGoldens

Vhuynh2 said:


> Glad to know I'm not the only one.  I have NOT mentioned this to non-dog people, though.


Smart!
That sort of information is on a "need to know" basis only!


----------



## Alaska7133

Vivian, I think that goes along with, do I have enough room in the backyard to dig technical ponds? Would my neighbors notice? Would my husband (or wife) think I was a wacko? Do I care?


----------



## Vhuynh2

Alaska7133 said:


> Vivian, I think that goes along with, *do I have enough room in the backyard to dig technical ponds?* Would my neighbors notice? Would my husband (or wife) think I was a wacko? Do I care?


You're lucky you can ask yourself this question! Sadly this is not a reality while living in Seattle.


----------



## Claudia M

Talking about being crazy. LOL a car designated to nothing but the dogs. Looking for trailer as well since Belle's cage took the extra room. Went to the cabin on Sunday and while mowing was checking areas on how I could possibly build ponds there.

I think this picture that I just saw sums it all up though!


----------



## Alaska7133

Vivian,
I can't do it either. I don't have enough space. I do have the equipment. But the Army Corp of Engineers and the EPA would fine me so much money I'd be living in a car the rest of my life paying off the fines! So sadly, I couldn't go that route either. Wouldn't it be grand though! Walk out your back yard and practice...


----------



## K9-Design

Today water blinds with Bally at the Townsend pond (here in Gainesville). Don't know why I haven't trained here lately, it's great. He had two blinds straight across the channel, then three blinds to the same stake: first was across the open water, second we moved over to the left so he had to skim over a point, then third send was over to the left more so he had to go up and over the land re-entry. 
Decheating is looming ----- he is really getting the hang of water blinds now it's time to finesse.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

WEll, the dogs were looking at me like what the hell, mom? So I took them out on a fairly flat field with an uphill gentle slop. I worked on longer marks for Proof that were about 130 yards out and then shorter marks, 75 yards out. He did good until about 100 yards out and then started hunting short, helped him out and he did good after that. the 75 no problem. He does line marks so well, I love that. Did a couple blinds between the guns for Katniss, too. It was a nice morning and now the pups are all content napping...


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Today we did downhill marks with the firsts landing on the mid point of the downhill and the second way out past the downhill. Then I ran Katniss between the wingers on blinds and past the old falls. She really did awesome on her blinds today and was lining them so I wonder if she figured out what a flag means, cause she generally doesn't line blinds that are past 100 yards, ha ha. 
Proof did really excellent. He had no issue going past the first short mark to the long mark down in the field. I made sure I did this with no cover in case he needed it but he didn't. 
His return is sh$t, though. He comes to about ten yards to me and just lays down. He lost his last canine in the field today on a bumper so in another month I'll CC and then FF. He really needs it and I think this will clean him up well. He is steady at the line, though, and is doing great heeling to the line. I cannot STAND a wild dog walking to the line. It annoys me to no end, and I will NOT have a dog that. I know a lot of people think its cute but it bugs me for some reason. I suppose it is because so many people tell me that Katniss is so slow because she isn't shaking acting like she is on crack walking up to the line. Yet their dogs get up there and spaz so hard they miss the mark. I don't want that for Proof just because he is a higher drive dog. He has the drive, he is 100 mph, but if he can't hold his crap together at the line he isn't going to mark the bird well. Luckily he is doing well on that.


----------



## Vhuynh2

We trained today for the first time in a week. The popping is driving me crazy. She popped on the longer water entry for the water blind, which I get, because we have not done too much of that, but that pop once she gets in the water is making me crazy. My timing was off when I corrected her -- she was already completely facing me when I know I should have reacted much sooner. I'm not upset with Molly, but with myself for not reacting when I should because I knew she was going to do it. I really only have one chance to correct for a pop, because she won't do it again if we repeat the blind.


----------



## hotel4dogs

We are *really* having a hard time with fading with a strong cross wind when on a long (100 yards) swim on water blinds. He just doesn't seem to get heading on a straight line and fighting the wind. Then of course he gets off course and has to be handled. ARGH!
After literally an hour of trying to drum that idea into him (we have to work the heck out of it when the wind is right, and it has been the last 3 weeks), we finally gave him a couple of easier ones to get some solid successes, and then headed off into the field water (as versus the drill water).
Shot a live duck over him, but the wing was barely clipped. So Tito got to chase down a swimming duck, took him close to 20 minutes to finally catch it. The only reason he was able to is the duck ended up in some shallower water, and Tito was able to pounce on it and get it. I was glad I had my range finder with me, because it magnifies things and he was over 100 yards away for most of the time, it was cool because it was like looking at him thru binoculars and I could see what he was doing  .
Someone is going to sleep REALLY well tonight!


----------



## hollyk

Vivian, I should just give you a copy of my training log. I still swear we are training the same dog, 2 years apart. 
I think when you get the timing right the pop will go away, at least that is what happen for us. I had to go to the line thinking "she is going to pop and this is exactly what I'm going to do." I was coached to watch for the deceleration/hesitation and that is when to correct. That letting her get all the way around and make eye contact was as you said was way too late. 
I also have done a lot of memory water blind work and water mark/bling drills to help download those pictures into her library. This seems to have worked well for us.
But of coarse your mileage may vary. 

One more thing, I have to always be ready for the pop because it will rear its ugly head occasionally.


----------



## K9-Design

Hi Viv, like Holly said -- assume she will pop on that first blind and always have your transmitter ready. Quit repeating blinds unless it's a difficult concept you are unable to re-create and she had trouble with it on the first one. For a dog who only popped on the first blind, I would set out 4-5 different blinds, run the first one, correct if needed, put her in the truck, wait 10 minutes, run the 2nd one, put her up, wait 10 minutes, etc. To her they will all be the "first blind" because of the time separation. Even if you only have a pothole of water to work from, you can easily get 4 novel blinds. 
You have to find the level on the collar that will change her behavior without wigging her out. I will give you an example. After a few weeks of running his first water blinds, Bally started to pop on that 10-15 feet in distance that is so common. The first time he did it, I just said back and cast. The second time it happened, he got a back-nick-back with a low 2. The third time it happened he got a back-nick-back with a medium 2. It hasn't happened again. If it does happen again it will be a high 2, then low 3, then medium 3, etc. That is if they are consistently repeating the issue in every training session. The pressure goes up until their behavior changes. If the dog is properly trained and understands the pressure and how to get out of it, you have to increase it until you find the amount that changes their behavior. Best of luck.


----------



## hollyk

Touching on what Annie said, I think I too long to recognize and address the water pop. As a result, I ended using more pressure than if I had taken care up it right away.She was quite committed to the pop. I think if I would have addressed it sooner I could have used less pressure.


----------



## K9-Design

Yes when Bally popped a few weeks into running water blinds I was like, oh crap -- do I correct him now and face some potential fall out or do I dig myself a REALLY big hole and wait??? I corrected him immediately, but at a low level, and then made the blinds easier so he could be more successful on his own. 

I will say --- when I trained Fisher for senior, I did no FTP of any sort. He developed a pop about 10 yards off the shore. Since I had no tools to fix it, I would just do nothing, he would just turn around and keep swimming and we could handle the blind as normal. On my first Senior pass an acquaintance was watching, she marched up to me and said you gotta fix that and fix it fast. I went home, did FTP on land, which took Fisher all of two times to figure out, then I corrected him when he popped on the water. It took about two times to figure that out too, and I never had any more issues with it. Pops are self rewarding even if they are ignored. The dog wants information, and ignoring them they perceive as "it's OK, you're OK, just keep going." It's positive reinforcement from the dog, even though you think you're being neutral. Unfortunately pops get more and more ingrained the longer they are allowed to continue. Yes you might face some fallout when you do start correcting them every time, but then again consider that a "proof" and that your dog needed that clarification and proofing....she'll come back stronger afterward.


----------



## Vhuynh2

Thanks for all the advice and insight. I was going to say in my first post, but didn't want to in case there are some anti e-collar people reading this, that I know I probably need to up the pressure on the collar. That nick she gets when she pops gets her going again, but it isn't enough to make her think that maybe next time the pop isn't worth the nick. That, and along with bad timing, is not helping us.

I'm definitely going to try running a few novel blinds 10 minutes apart the next time we go out.

Maybe I'm too obsessed with field training, because I was just kicking myself for that poorly timed correction for hours after it occurred.


----------



## HaliaGoldens

Congratulations Holly and Winter! So proud of you ladies.


----------



## K9-Design

Yesterday we trained at Betsy's. There is another gal there with a curly working toward senior so we voted to do a senior setup. Double with the go-bird a long entry water mark with a duck, and the memory bird was in land a hen pheasant thrown into cover. In retrospect we should have made the water mark the memory bird but oh well. Hand-thrown diversion near the line on their way back from the memory bird. Honor. Bally did GREAT. The blind they had set up was too advanced for Bally so we set out from that one. When everyone else had left I set up a bunch of water blinds and ran Bally, he clearly has the picture of get in and swim -- nice. 
Today I'll head over to Townsend pond in Gainesville and run a few blinds. We have a show this weekend.


----------



## Alaska7133

Anney, I have a question for you. I know you show Bally and you use an e-collar. How do you avoid collar neck when you swim Bally? Lucy is developing collar neck right now and our next show is in late June. I want to continue to swim her, but I'm hesitating because of collar neck. Her collar neck develops pretty easily. Once I hopefully finish her Ch, I don't plan on worrying about collar neck, but for now I do.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Anney, I also have a question. I trained for a diversion bird for senior but all the tests had just a shot when they planted the blind. The last test I did I asked someone in the gallery if they ever do birds and they said they don't on senior but in the rules it looks like it can be either or. Am I reading them wrong or is this guy wrong?


----------



## K9-Design

Stacey -- do you mean the collar is smashing down her hair, or that it is leaving brown stains on her coat? To be honest I don't have a problem with either so I can't say I do anything special to avoid it. Sorry I'm not much help on that.

MoP -- A diversion may either be a diversion bird thrown on the return from a mark or blind, or a dry pop. The dry pop can come when the dog is returning from a prior retrieve, while in the holding blind, while walking to the line from the blind, or on the way TO a mark. (Which is really stupid for Senior - but I've seen it done. Twice.) Most judges just do a dry pop because it is easier. Which is not my favorite reason for doing things..... You'll see plenty of diversion birds in Master.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Stacey, I never had an issue with the collar either. 

Shelby, we had a diversion in each of our Senior Tests, but it was always a shot, never a bird. It was always when the dog was on the way back in with the second bird of the double, either on land or water. It's *supposed to* signal to the dog that there's another bird out there (the blind) to go get. Or so they say.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

yes, that is how it always was for me, coming back from the water second mark to signal the blind. 
Anney, I like that you just assumed I'd see them in Master. I do plan on getting to Master one day with Katniss. Thanks for just assuming I would. It made me feel good.


----------



## Vhuynh2

What the hell. Molly didn't pop today. We did three different water blinds. When you want the pop it doesn't happen. I was so ready, transmitter in hand and finger on the button. Molly must be reading this thread.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Tito is transmitter wise.....


----------



## Vhuynh2

hotel4dogs said:


> Tito is transmitter wise.....


Molly definitely is too. But I had it hidden in my sweater pocket when I sent her and that seems to "fool" her.


----------



## Alaska7133

Lucy is collar wise. The other day I was taking off her collar and she was half in her kennel in the back my SUV. This little snot leapt out as soon as I took the collar off and went to chase ducks in the pond I was parked next to. She would never do that if her collar was still on. Sometimes they are too smart for their britches.

Lucy gets collar neck when she wears a flat collar of any kind for more than a day. If she gets wet all bets are off. The cowlick is there to stay until her fur grows out. We don't have discoloration, just that lick that forms. I can't blow it out when I show her. I've tried tons of products. I've heard from her breeder that her dad was the same way.


----------



## Claudia M

Attended (as an observer) my first field trial today in Qual. It was indeed an experience. Wonderful people and most wonderful judges. The two "exotic dogs" as someone there called them (a chessie and a golden) got eliminated in the third series. I was fortunate to have a friend with me who explained the difficulty of the tests and where the dogs will get hung up on. It was a great experience to just be there and watch and get training ideas. Those dogs are indeed awesome and that was at Qual level.


----------



## Swampcollie

MillionsofPeaches said:


> Anney, I also have a question. I trained for a diversion bird for senior but all the tests had just a shot when they planted the blind. The last test I did I asked someone in the gallery if they ever do birds and they said they don't on senior but in the rules it looks like it can be either or. Am I reading them wrong or is this guy wrong?


It depends upon what area of the country you're running the test in. We see diversion birds here about half the time. Usually a bulldog when the dog is returning with the memory bird in the first series.


----------



## K9-Design

ALWAYS hold your transmitter and the dog will be completely unaware of it..... They will no more pay attention to it than to your hat or shoes. It's something that is always there. The trainer who keeps their transmitter in their pocket is afraid to use the collar......


----------



## Vhuynh2

K9-Design said:


> ALWAYS hold your transmitter and the dog will be completely unaware of it..... They will no more pay attention to it than to your hat or shoes. It's something that is always there. The trainer who keeps their transmitter in their pocket is afraid to use the collar......



=\ I had it always out from day 1 around my neck but I guess where I made the mistake is not holding it unless I was expecting to use it. Now I hold it while inside a large pocket in hopes that she'll figure out that even if she doesn't see me holding the transmitter, she can still be corrected.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I think that's a downside of the smaller transmitters on a lanyard, like mine. I tend to have it around my neck rather than in my hand, figuring I can grab it quickly if I need to use it.


----------



## Alaska7133

I've been working hard at being a better shooter. I don't want to make my dogs mad this fall! My ability to hit a non-moving target is pretty darn good. But change it to a moving clay and dang I have not been improving lately. So for the next few months I will be working hard to bring my record up. Can't disappoint the pups this fall! I bought an over and under Franchi. I like it better than my Bennelli pump. DH teases me that my guns are more expensive than his. 

I'm looking forward to lots of water work this year. I'm going to make an effort to get them swimming at least three times a week. Hope I can stick to that plan. Water blinds will be conquered!


----------



## K9-Design

Trained yesterday after the breed show with Jim (marshmop). He has a great little pond to train on. We did mainly water blinds -- Bally did REALLY WELL -- super happy with him! The last one was swim about 20 yards, go over a point, re-enter water and swim about another 30 yards, then up the shore about 20 yards. HE LINED IT. Jim agreed that we would have passed this "senior" blind 

Jim also started helping me collar condition KC and it actually went really well. 

Bally cut his paw pad so I pulled him from the show on Sunday. I thought I was doing the right thing by only field training him in water this past week but I think that is making it worse by softening up the pad. No field training for him this week as we have another show this weekend.

KC won WB yesterday and earned 2 points!!


----------



## Vhuynh2

We really need to train but this house stuff is making me want to curl up in a ball on the couch with a box of pizza and a hydration pack filled with wine. I'm just not mentally there to go out to train, so Molly is going to be on break for a bit. We do have an appointment with our trainer on Thursday that I hope I will still be able to make.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Vivian, that is where we were earlier this year. Buying and selling were so draining, I couldn't effectively train Katniss. I feel your pain.

Luckily a friend of my just obtained access to a great training area and since the pro that uses it is up north to train for the summer, my friend can use the grounds any time he wants. So we plan on working the hell out of the dogs early mornings. These are the same grounds that all the field trials are held so there is a lot of space and dynamics. Excited there. 

Just working on perfecting whistle sits and heres with Proof. He really loves the whistle and responds to it so much better than to me. Also working on some returns. Keep trying to stretch him out too.

He has gotten some kind of lump on his head, we went to the ER this afternoon and they do not know what it is but he is on steroids and antibiotics. If it doesn't get better then they need to sedate and Xray him. it is kind of scary to me. The vet did not have any clue at all what it could be but she thinks it might be a reaction to a bug bite or something but I'm not sure.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Great day at Dan's today. There wasn't quite as much wind, but still a decent crosswind. We used live ducks in the water, and Tito held some nice lines.
On the land triple he got lost on the 2nd memory bird, and needed to be helped out. He got a bit far from the AOF and caught smell of the hot blind, but was able to be diverted back to the AOF and came up with the bird. Then, even though the blind was about 130 yards out, he lined it. Yep, he remembered where it was. Silly boy, he should have remembered the memory bird!
But all in all, a good day.


----------



## Claudia M

Started the day with Belle and couple walking singles with ducks, then blind work for Rose and Darcy also with ducks. 

Went to do some water. Figured I will start Belle with the bumper since those were pretty nasty ducks and borderline sinking. Bumper went fine, then shorter marks with the ducks, increasing. Well I said throw her another white bumper at a longer water distance about 50 yards. Belle nails the line, goes for it and... .:doh:.... passes the bumper starts hunting for a duck. Told the guy to throw her a duck nearby and she brings it back. That gave me the opportunity to work a water blind with Rose. YAY she did it.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I hear a certain Tito puppy got a JH pass this weekend.....anxiously awaiting the details....


----------



## SheetsSM

hotel4dogs said:


> I hear a certain Tito puppy got a JH pass this weekend.....anxiously awaiting the details....


I do believe I got to watch that Tito puppy!


----------



## Claudia M

hotel4dogs said:


> I hear a certain Tito puppy got a JH pass this weekend.....anxiously awaiting the details....


He certainly DID!


----------



## hollyk

Winter picked up her 4th MH pass this past weekend. A very nice NMH judge was one of the our judges. 
It was a 4 day double hunt test over the holiday weekend and were entered in the 2nd test too but only made it to the 3rd series. Both tests were called big meaty tests by the gallery.

One more.......


----------



## Alaska7133

I got a frozen pigeon out last night for walk out blinds. Wow Lucy was pretty happy! She hasn't had a pigeon in a long time. It really got her going. I have to remember that with blinds to give her a bird once in awhile instead of only bumpers. There has to be a better reward than bumpers only. She was very good with her pigeon and came into heel very well every time. Which she always seems to heel up better when it's bird versus a bumper. It's like the birds sharpen her sense of duty more than bumpers do. We have a water only picnic test in the peat bogs on Sunday. Our most awful place in the world to run a dog. No live fliers, just old nasty ducks in a pitch black peat bog. But it will be good for some practice in the bogs. I just hate bringing home a black dog that smells horribly.

I let Reilly retrieve the pigeon last night a few times. He could smell it really well so he was just fine on short retrieves. Popping his jaws so loud you could hear him 30' away! He was pretty hard on that pigeon. I had a terrible time getting it out of his mouth. Poor guy hasn't had a bird since last summer. I'm glad the pigeon was frozen or I might not have gotten it back at all! I never will force fetch him. Such a good guy. I hate seeing him go blind. I'm not too happy with his ophthalmologist. But he's the only one that comes up every other month. This summer in July we'll have an ophthalmologist at our late July specialty, so I'll maybe take Reilly for a second opinion. Corneal dystrophy is his current diagnosis. I wish we had more specialists up here. It's only a matter of time before Reilly can't be off leash or else he will get lost.


----------



## Alaska7133

Congratulations Holly!! Hope you had fun and had good weather! Which location was the test at?


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Great job Holly!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Hey everyone not too much going on over here. Got some live mallards for proof and cut a flight wing to see what he'd do. He's not had a live bird before. Wow it was insane. He is so fast that the bird really can't get a way. He also has gotten so much better bringing back retrieves and actually showed a lot of restraint by bringing and giving me all his live ducks. I had to tell him here a lot but I was still happy with him. I have six in a pen and they are so nasty. Proof sits and watches them. Also my bird box is now nice and stinky for marks. Ha ha. I'm using them as fliers in the upcoming weeks. Also working on back piles with him and right overs and left backs. He is doing really well. He loves to go to a pile on back runs there and back so fast it just makes me laugh. He is also doing an occasional double and some marks with the long ones line going over the shorter ones old AOF. He shoots right past it. This dog seems so capable and absolutely loves to train. There is nothing that stops me from exposing him to new things. It's just so much fun! We'll be down in New Orleans for a while so I am going to take advantage of some new landscapes and suctions with both dogs. Katniss I'm just trying to work on memory drills and tightening her lines. It's Hot now so can't work too long but perfect for OB


----------



## hotel4dogs

Way to go Holly and Winter!!! Just one more!!
What are you going to do after Winter gets her MH? Train Tito?
LOL


----------



## Vhuynh2

Go Holly and Winter!! It must feel amazing to be so close!

We actually trained yesterday and today. I decided to go dumb things down a bit since it's been awhile. Yesterday's land blind had a white stake out there. Today, we just worked on long water entries to a visible pile across a pond. She needed some confidence building before we stopped training, and now is the perfect time to take a few steps back.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Good day training today. A bunch of cheating singles on the water, then some land marks. Then 3 water blinds varying from 65 to 115 yards (geez I love my range finder, I'm really lousy at guessing distances). It was a tough concept today. Being sent across a point to a blind, and then on the next blind, swimming past a point without getting out on it. Took some whistles, but nice job over all.


----------



## gdgli

Thor, my puppy, got walking singles today in what I call light to moderate cover. I find that he marks quite well. I will be working on stretching him out a little. Today we did maybe up to 70 yds. I am taking my time. Today was only his second time out on our trial grounds which is a 55 mile trip for me.

Buffy is rusty. We did a WCX triple and I had her honor which went quite well. It got too hot to do much else. Next time out I will get her to water and run some blinds.


----------



## Alaska7133

Planning on practicing honor on water this weekend. Required for WCX. Never done one before. Water being the drug that is it, any advise for being successful? We are pretty good on land honoring and rarely have an issue. But water is the drug where she loses her mind ...


----------



## hotel4dogs

I'd probably start the water honor on leash, just in case. I wouldn't correct with a collar for that.
JMO, remember I've only taught this to one dog (who also thinks water is like crack, especially if there's a bird in it!), but I would have her sitting on leash, not too close to the working dog. Give her a stern "SIT" command. If she breaks, it's a violation of the "SIT" command, which she knows by now, so she deserves a correction (NO! SIT!). 
As she seems pretty steady, phase out the sit command. Then start moving her closer to the working dog.
I've seen more dogs fail a WCX for breaking the water honor than for everything else combined.


----------



## Alaska7133

Thanks Barb, that's why I thought I'd start practicing now since our WCX isn't until August. The combination of birds and water and then birds IN the water, and their little heads explode sometimes don't they? Plus months and months of no open water. Right now we're trying to do pile work on water and not swim after the ducks. So far not successful, so we're just doing pile work near the water's edge and not in the water. We will graduate soon I hope to pile work in the water! I just have to break it down into smaller and smaller pieces. 

Ran through all our yard work this week from the very beginning. Finally feel like she's solid on force fetch and collar conditioning. Seemed like I was nicking all the time, so I went back to the beginning for the last few months to make she was solid on FF and CC. Now I think we are there. So we need to graduate now to double T. She's a good girl but learns by millimeters. Maybe we'll run senior this summer, maybe not. How do you decide if your dog is ready???


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Do any of you say "no bird" at honor? I use this to que my dogs that they aren't picking a bird up. So I'll usually say sit. No bird.


----------



## K9-Design

Yes I say "SIT" "NO BIRD", face my dog and cross my arms, for the honor.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I say "sit" and "no bird" but stand by his side, arms hanging loosely.



K9-Design said:


> Yes I say "SIT" "NO BIRD", face my dog and cross my arms, for the honor.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Hey Anney, there's a remote chance that Tito and I will come South and run the 3 FL hunt tests in Jan/Feb. Excited!


----------



## hollyk

Alaska7133 said:


> Congratulations Holly!! Hope you had fun and had good weather! Which location was the test at?


We ran the double header on Sauvie Island in Oregon. The weather was just about perfect, overcast and the high 60's low 70's most of the weekend.



hotel4dogs said:


> Way to go Holly and Winter!!! Just one more!!
> What are you going to do after Winter gets her MH? Train Tito?
> LOL


Send Monster Boy my way.


----------



## hollyk

K9-Design said:


> Yes I say "SIT" "NO BIRD", face my dog and cross my arms, for the honor.


Same here.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

I usually just stand by her side I've never seen someone face the dog before. I always use a firm sit! And then no bird in a pretty mean it voice. I am always sweating bullets lol


----------



## Claudia M

I always give a SIT. I never say "no bird". I have a loose leash attached that I hold one end but in hangs on the dog and the transmitter in the other hand. Always in a heel. 

If I say "no bird" my girls listen to the last word spoken which is bird and they start looking for it. If I say "dead bird" they look up in the air, so I only say "dead".


----------



## hotel4dogs

that's one thing that upland hunting taught us for sure, the use of "no bird". When the shot misses, I tell him "no bird" so he knows he is not expected to run out and re-flush the same bird, as often he marks where it lands.


----------



## Claudia M

I would have to say just no or another one word command. If I have a piece of chicken on the floor and tell Rose "OK Bozo" she will not pick it up because the last word was not OK. Darcy is the same way. I have to say OK or the name for either to go ahead and eat it. 
I must have done something wrong somewhere.


----------



## hollyk

When you get honors nailed down you might want to start working on walkups.
Last weekend we started with a walkup in the 1st series in both tests, 1st bird was very close and some dogs just flat out broke on it. Some dogs held but were way out in front and didn't sit on the sit command or whistle, those were at risk since the exciting flier was next. A few held though 2 but broke on the 3rd mark. I would say at least 15 dogs broke in the 1st test and maybe 10 in the 2nd.


----------



## hotel4dogs

must not be dogs who are used to training HRC style


----------



## hollyk

hotel4dogs said:


> must not be dogs who are used to training HRC style


Ha! 
While running HRC probably helped us, in HRC you can talk to them as those birds go down. In AKC, on the walkup once the bird goes up you have one "sit" or a sit whistle then you have to go silent until the judge release. The first test had a very close bird with a big splash, then a big swing left to doggy crack, the flier, after that hang on to your hat as she swings back right to the 3rd bird. Winter sat on the whistle for the walkup slightly forged, the big turn to the flier got her on her feet moving left and another step forward, she was standing but held for the third bird. The first word out of my mouth after we were released was "SIT"! 
Master is a riot you never know what they are going to throw at you. The last series of this test was a big land series. All marks went down, the flier last, you no'ed them them off all of the marks then ran a blind that was very close to the first Mark down and then picked up your marks in any order.


----------



## hotel4dogs

While you *can* talk to them in HRC, you don't have to....I know at least one handler who doesn't  . 
My favorite HRC walkup is when the honor and working dog and their handlers walk together, both sit, and the working dog gets sent.
I think the last land series you describe would have blown Tito's brain. He doesn't like to be no'ed off of marks...you guys are doing an awesome job!


----------



## hotel4dogs

On another note, I hear a rumor that a certain Tito daughter got a couple of very nice HRC passes this weekend....hoping she'll drop by and share with us!


----------



## Alaska7133

Trained water yesterday at a location where we have our hunt tests. Nice to see before the Mosquitos are so thick you can't breath. Worked on not running the bank. Made some timely corrections. I'm glad it happened in training not at a test. Then went to pile work and line manners for water. Today we honored on water. We were quite a distance and gradually worked our way closer over time as more dogs ran. I think it went very well. No bird and sit were what I used. She watched very carefully what was happening. It's so nice to be warm and be able to swim the dogs. Beautiful early summer weather. Next weekend I'm putting a group together large enough to do a mini hunt test. Today we had a picnic test. As usual nobody would help and the usual jerks jump in line first and run their three dogs a piece. So the rest of us work and wait in line. I'm done with picnic tests. Too many people don't want to help. So next weekend, we have a group that will sit down figure out what we're all bringing and who's doing what in which order. Why do the few ruin it for the many? Enough ranting for the day.


----------



## K9-Design

hotel4dogs said:


> Hey Anney, there's a remote chance that Tito and I will come South and run the 3 FL hunt tests in Jan/Feb. Excited!


Barb that would be awesome!!!! Keep me updated.


----------



## K9-Design

In HRC Finished they do not have to do a walkup and I can't think of a Finished test where I've encountered one. Of course you have the honor dog handler also shooting at marks which can make it interesting. On the other hand in AKC master you have a required walkup in at least one series. I've found with walkups the bigger problem than unsteadiness was getting the dog to focus where he should be looking.


----------



## Vhuynh2

I don't talk to Molly during the walk up. She immediately sits when she hears the winger go off. I've been told that I should whistle or sit her anyway in case she decides to break one day.


----------



## hotel4dogs

We had walk-ups in all of our HRC Seasoned tests and in the Upland tests. Haven't run Finished yet!


----------



## K9-Design

hotel4dogs said:


> We had walk-ups in all of our HRC Seasoned tests and in the Upland tests. Haven't run Finished yet!



Yes it is a required element in Seasoned and Upland but not in Finished. One of the little perplexities that make up HRC


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Vivian, Katniss always sits automatically when we are heeling and I stop. But on walk ups she doesn't sit she stands, she prefers it but doesn't inch up. I think it makes it easier for her to move over and see the next mark. Saying that, I still use my whistle to sit her. Part of the reason is I'm faster with the whistle than to say sit. So I feel like I'm reinforcing her to stop as well as I can immediately sit her if she breaks with that whistle ready to go. I also like to sit her on the whistle because it keeps me from talking to her if my whistles in my mouth.


----------



## Vhuynh2

That's an excellent point -- I _should_ have the whistle in my mouth anyway so I can whistle her back immediately if she breaks. I have only run Molly in one Seasoned test and I honestly can't even remember what I did on the walkup. I doubt I had the whistle in my mouth -- could've turned out badly!


----------



## krazybronco2

Vhuynh2 said:


> That's an excellent point -- I _should_ have the whistle in my mouth anyway so I can whistle her back immediately if she breaks. I have only run Molly in one Seasoned test and I honestly can't even remember what I did on the walkup. I doubt I had the whistle in my mouth -- could've turned out badly!


i personally dont want a whistle in my mouth when doing a walk up one thing is a hard SIT i feel works better than a whistle and if it happens to be an honor on the walk up it helps the honor dog as well. i say that because most of our dogs have had other people command them to sit so a hard sit will maybe help the honor dog stay seated. and if they break i can get a very quick NO HERE and thank the judges and rope my dog.


----------



## FTGoldens

Alaska7133 said:


> Planning on practicing honor on water this weekend. Required for WCX. Never done one before. Water being the drug that is it, any advise for being successful? We are pretty good on land honoring and rarely have an issue. But water is the drug where she loses her mind ...


I've not made it a secret that I like my dogs to be on the edge of retrieving insanity. Years ago I had a dog that was over the edge. That dog broke on the honor in WCXs as well as Qualifying stakes. He was a chronic breaker!
Finally I came up with the idea to teach him that the word "honor" meant it was NOT his turn and that if he so much as raised up, lightning was going to strike. The dog got his WCX, ***, and even a couple of Amateur placements. 
So I now teach all of my dogs the command "honor." There are obviously other ways to teach a dog to stay when it's not their turn, but this method works for me (well, most of the time it works for me  .)

FTGoldens


----------



## hollyk

I have gone back and forth, using either "sit" or the whistle for a walkup. I think I prefer the whistle as I can draw it out longer and no one could say the I was using an intimidating tone. However I've noticed that most people say sit. Either way the whistle is in my mouth and if I have to I just talk around it. Same for blinds I start with the whistle in my mouth and say "back".


----------



## K9-Design

I've always said "sit" on the walkup, although my dogs have learned to sit themselves without my helpful hint 

We trained all day Sunday -- decheating drills for Bally, plus a water double, then a mark & blind in the water. Hand-thrown marks for KC.

Last night I went back to the pond for another decheating drill session and it was raining. Waited it out, ran out and did our drill during light rain, then went home. That is an hour of driving each way for 10 minutes of training. Drove through Gainesville on the way home to pick up dinner and it was clear skies there, so we stopped at the Santa Fe field. Set up two long blinds, and two holding blinds close to the line of each blind, about halfway out. I have taught Bally to sit and mark remotely from his placemat so I can go out and throw singles for him. Both mark & blind set were marks thrown away from the line to the blind, but the two elements in closer proximity than we typically do. The first set he had a hard time lining up for the blind, either wanted to look right at the holding blind or too far away from it, eventually I sent him and he went straight for the holding blind, two whistles got him out of there and to the blind stake. The next set he did PERFECT and lined the blind! I repeated the blind of set #1 and he lined that too. Need to do more of this because he does fall for it!
KC worked on her pile. Starting to add a little force en route. She is doing really well on it.


----------



## gdgli

Two weeks ago. Using my brand new remote winger. 

https://www.facebook.com/george.grivas.587/videos/399238880278344/?l=8987535672601343543


----------



## gdgli

hollyk said:


> When you get honors nailed down you might want to start working on walkups.
> Last weekend we started with a walkup in the 1st series in both tests, 1st bird was very close and some dogs just flat out broke on it. Some dogs held but were way out in front and didn't sit on the sit command or whistle, those were at risk since the exciting flier was next. A few held though 2 but broke on the 3rd mark. I would say at least 15 dogs broke in the 1st test and maybe 10 in the 2nd.


So far Buffy has been steady on walkups and in fact sits without any command. Honoring the working dog at the water is a different story. We are working on it.


----------



## hotel4dogs

do you have that posted as private? Can't see it.



gdgli said:


> Two weeks ago. Using my brand new remote winger.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/george.grivas.587/videos/399238880278344/?l=8987535672601343543


----------



## gdgli

No, I don't think so. I will check it out.


----------



## gdgli

Not private. I just went onto the forum from my computer as a guest and was able to see it


----------



## Claudia M

George - check the PM I sent to you!


----------



## hotel4dogs

you must have me set to *ignore* :

"...This content is currently unavailable
The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page...."



gdgli said:


> Not private. I just went onto the forum from my computer as a guest and was able to see it


----------



## gdgli

hotel4dogs said:


> you must have me set to *ignore* :
> 
> "...This content is currently unavailable
> The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page...."


I think I fixed it. I thought I had it for public viewing but I was wrong.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Still can't see it....


----------



## Chritty

gdgli said:


> Not private. I just went onto the forum from my computer as a guest and was able to see it










This is what I get


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

oh no George. I think if you change the video to public it is a little drop down tab next to the video then people can see it


----------



## gdgli

MillionsofPeaches said:


> oh no George. I think if you change the video to public it is a little drop down tab next to the video then people can see it


I have clicked Public each time. The drop down tab says public but the selected audience advisory still comes up when I try to share. This is crazy. I need help.


----------



## gdgli

gdgli said:


> i have clicked public each time. The drop down tab says public but the selected audience advisory still comes up when i try to share. This is crazy. I need help.



i now give up. I am not meant to live in this century.


----------



## gdgli

I have now clicked public on everything. Somebody try it, let me know.


----------



## Claudia M

gdgli said:


> I have now clicked public on everything. Somebody try it, let me know.


It is public - should be able to be seen. Maybe edit the post and refresh the link.


----------



## hotel4dogs

NOW I can see it! Very nice run!


----------



## gdgli

hotel4dogs said:


> NOW I can see it! Very nice run!


Thanks. I finally got the video right.


----------

